# Retro SLR cameras: silver or black?



## editor (Mar 20, 2012)

I'm keenly eyeing up Olympus's retro styled OM-D camera but can't decide what colour I should go for: old school silver or stealth black?

Here's the two finishes: 












My favourite camera ever: the OM2n - was in silver, but there's a lot to be said for the all-black look too (I also had the superior OM4, but always preferred the OM2).

So, photographers, what's your fancy? Do you prefer a silver or black finish on SLR cameras, new or old school?


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Mar 20, 2012)

They're all black these days, it's really boring. I'd get the two-tone one.

Or, you could get either and paint it pink.


----------



## killer b (Mar 20, 2012)

Silver & black, no competition.


----------



## stowpirate (Mar 20, 2012)

Not the same as these vintage beasts new cameras look a tad cheap & plastic to me


----------



## Belushi (Mar 20, 2012)

Definitely the silver and black.


----------



## fractionMan (Mar 20, 2012)

silver, no question.


----------



## Ms Ordinary (Mar 20, 2012)

Definitely the silver, it's got that leatherette finish as well.


----------



## editor (Mar 20, 2012)

stowpirate said:


> Not the same as these vintage beasts new cameras look a tad cheap & plastic to me


We're unlikely to ever see build quality like the beautiful OM2 again unless you pay an absolute fortune, but the reviews so far say that the OM-D still has a respectable amount of heftiness to it - far  more than the other retro king, the Fujifilm X-Pro 1.


----------



## wayward bob (Mar 20, 2012)

silver for sure


----------



## editor (Mar 20, 2012)

I wish I could have stuck a digital sensor in my OM2 and bolted on a screen at the back. Still my favourite camera and I've had loads of digital ones since.


----------



## sim667 (Mar 20, 2012)

Silver, both my OM10 and my OM1N were silver, I loved those cameras (ive still got them, but dont use them since i got leicas). The olympus's are still my favourite 35mm camera, mamiya rb67 is my favourite camera overall.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Mar 20, 2012)

It's a dilemma, but one thing should be borne in mind:
Back in T.G.O.D. (the good old days) your "silver" camera bits were chromed metal. Chromed metal is a *very* hardwearing finish. Nowadays your "silver" bits are a thin layer of metallised paint (or, in rare cases, metal anodised onto doped polycarbonate) on polycarbonate panels mounted on a metal chassis. They're no more hardwearing than the finish on the rest of the camera.

As that's the case, then if you enjoy the aesthetics of silver and black over all-black, then go for it! Beautiful camera, whichever version you plump for.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Mar 20, 2012)

editor said:


> I wish I could have stuck a digital sensor in my OM2 and bolted on a screen at the back. Still my favourite camera and I've had loads of digital ones since.


 
The pro OM cameras were small, light and incredibly robust, what's not to love?


----------



## editor (Mar 20, 2012)

I haven't got the image to hand, but the OM-D has a lorra metal in its construction, albeit the new fangled magnesium alloy type.


----------



## stowpirate (Mar 20, 2012)

editor said:


> I wish I could have stuck a digital sensor in my OM2 and bolted on a screen at the back. Still my favourite camera and I've had loads of digital ones since.


 





My favourite camera is a Start SLR it is a real pain to use but has a real retro look. That odd contraption next to the lens is the shutter release and aperture preview/dof control. It has an optional waste level finder and a built in film cutter - high tech stuff for its time! The shutter is straight out of a Zorki 4 rangefinder camera!


----------



## editor (Mar 20, 2012)

Here's the body of the OM-D. It's impressively metal. 





http://www.pekkapotka.com/journal/2012/2/8/olympus-om-d-e-m5-hands-on-preview.html


----------



## discokermit (Mar 20, 2012)

ViolentPanda said:


> The pro OM cameras were small, light and incredibly robust, what's not to love?


the shitness of them. who the fuck used them anyway? nikon f3 ftw. or fm2.

shutter speed on the lens mount? what the fuck?

all black is best for looking professional. all black with heavy rubbing on the corners revealing the brass underneath to be really cool, though i doubt modern cameras would wear like that.


----------



## discokermit (Mar 20, 2012)

black cameras are cool as fuck.


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Mar 20, 2012)

discokermit said:


> the shitness of them. who the fuck used them anyway? nikon f3 ftw.
> 
> shutter speed on the lens mount? what the fuck?
> 
> all black is best for looking professional. all black with heavy rubbing on the corners revealing the brass underneath to be really cool, though i doubt modern cameras would wear like that.


Who used them? None other than the photographer that everyone could name, the famous David Bailey. There were some photojournalists who used them. I picked up some OM lenses and a power winder via a contact at the Daily Mirror after the retirement of one of their photographers. I also used one as an amateur for 30 years.

As to the colour for the new OM D I would go for black. It would not stand out so much; there is no point in advertising steal-able expensive kit when out and about. I don't see a camera as male jeweller or a fashion item and being 'cool' is for teenagers. I might buy one when they bring out the next model in a year or so's time.


----------



## discokermit (Mar 20, 2012)




----------



## Hocus Eye. (Mar 20, 2012)

discokermit said:


>


Why have you posted up a picture of a block of flats from Stalinist Russia?


----------



## discokermit (Mar 20, 2012)

Hocus Eye. said:


> Who used them? None other than the photographer that everyone could name, the famous David Bailey. There were some photojournalists who used them.


hardly anyone used them. photojournalists were better off with a nikon f3 with an fm2 for back up. better still the f3p which was only on sale to photographers with press accreditation.

the f3 was the daddy of press photography.


----------



## discokermit (Mar 20, 2012)

Hocus Eye. said:


> Why have you posted up a picture of a block of flats from Stalinist Russia?


to show how cool looking black cameras are with heavy rubbing. you're looking at the shape, not the colour and texture, which is what i was trying to illustrate.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Mar 20, 2012)

Black DSLRs are like beige PCs.


----------



## discokermit (Mar 20, 2012)

pfft.


FridgeMagnet said:


> Black DSLRs are like beige PCs.


what's silver then? or did you mean to vote for the "comedy camera in daft colours" option?


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Mar 20, 2012)

discokermit said:


> pfft.
> 
> what's silver then?


Like non-beige PCs?



http://images.google.com/search?q=dslr


----------



## discokermit (Mar 20, 2012)

that is the most pointless post ever.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Mar 20, 2012)

Your mum is the most pointless post ever.


----------



## discokermit (Mar 20, 2012)

do silver cameras remind you of when your "uncles" used to photograph your mom?


----------



## twentythreedom (Mar 20, 2012)

silver - cf Technics SL1200 / SL1210s innit


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Mar 20, 2012)

We all know who wears black uniforms - that's right, the SS


----------



## weltweit (Mar 20, 2012)

Personally I prefer the silver / black finish.

But only if the silver is proper metal.


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Mar 20, 2012)

Silver and black retro look good 

all silver like the consumer canons bad 

all black good.


----------



## editor (Mar 20, 2012)

I'm still torn. I like the old school silver look best but I'm also drawn to the Nazi stealth black.


----------



## discokermit (Mar 20, 2012)

editor said:


> I'm still torn. I like the old school silver look best but I'm also drawn to the Nazi stealth black.


all black is just as "old school".


----------



## editor (Mar 20, 2012)

discokermit said:


> all black is just as "old school".


Black usually cost extra (at least, in semi-pro ranges) and just about all my vintage cameras are silver (save the Box brownie, natch). All the cameras I grew up with - Olympus OM2 and OM10, Praktica, Canaon AE-1 etc - were far more common in silver.


----------



## stowpirate (Mar 21, 2012)

editor said:


> Black usually cost extra (at least, in semi-pro ranges) and just about all my vintage cameras are silver (save the Box brownie, natch). All the cameras I grew up with - Olympus OM2 and OM10, Praktica, Canaon AE-1 etc - were far more common in silver.


 






My Canon AE-1 had a lot of plastic in the body albeit still a nice looking beast.


----------



## editor (Mar 21, 2012)

I still think old fashioned cameras (like the OM1, AE-1 etc) all look much nicer than their modern counterparts. I very nearly bought the AE-1. Lovely camera.


----------



## wayward bob (Mar 21, 2012)

get the silver, tape it up, jobs a goodun


----------



## ViolentPanda (Mar 21, 2012)

discokermit said:


> the shitness of them. who the fuck used them anyway? nikon f3 ftw. or fm2.


 
If you're worried about a tank rolling over you, then I agree.



> shutter speed on the lens mount? what the fuck?


 
It's called "technological innovation". 



> all black is best for looking professional.


 
Mate, if you're concerned with "looking professional", you'll only ever be an amateur. 



> all black with heavy rubbing on the corners revealing the brass underneath to be really cool, though i doubt modern cameras would wear like that.


 
Now there I'll agree. I've got a lovely old Pentax Spotmatic F that's nicely worn, and it does look good.


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Mar 21, 2012)

editor said:


> I'm still torn. I like the old school silver look best but I'm also drawn to the Nazi stealth black.


will you regret getting the black one in 10 years time or the sliver and black one... which is going to look good in 10 years... 

Unless you're not planning to have it in 10 years in which case will it matter as it's a camera not a fashion statement, and if you're not going to have it for that long ... etc...

The final factor really is if you were offered one and it was only available in one colour would you hesitate or would you snap it up regardless of colour... IE if only silver ones were available or black ones would you still want it or would you wait to get the colour you want... whatever your answer to that is which colour you should get...

In the car scene theres a saying which says buy the one you want... IE don't spend to get near what you want spend to get what you want...

it's cheap long term, and ends with less buyer remorse....


----------



## stowpirate (Mar 21, 2012)

Not my camera albeit I have one similar with the cyclops eye!


----------



## editor (Mar 21, 2012)

GarfieldLeChat said:


> The final factor really is if you were offered one and it was only available in one colour would you hesitate or would you snap it up regardless of colour...


I can't make my mind up - that's the problem!

I've just sold some pics (and my Nikon D5100) so I'm in the market for a small, high quality, tough camera. The OM-D looks to be exactly my thing, but it's not cheap.


----------



## GarfieldLeChat (Mar 21, 2012)

not even gun to your head?

this is the last camera you're ever allowed to buy after this never again...

Personally all technology should be black and boxy, like it should be... ALL technology...

but that's just me... but none of my black and boxy tech looks outdated and it all matches... you wouldn't believe how annoyed I got with canon when their pro lenses when white...


----------



## cybertect (Mar 21, 2012)

editor said:


> The OM-D looks to be exactly my thing, but it's not cheap


 
Likewise. Based on the reviews and samples, I've even been feeling most tempted to replace both my Canon 5D and Panasonic G2 with one, especially as the 5D Mk3 is way out of my price bracket. 16 Mpx, in-body IS + all my 70s and 80s Canon FD lenses would work well for me.

FWIW I would buy a black one, principally so it would match my Canon A-1 when I took both out with me to shoot film and digital with the same set of lenses


----------



## editor (Mar 21, 2012)

My heart says go for the OM2-recalling retro silver finish. My head says go for the stealth black.
I think I'm definitely getting this camera though as it seems to tick all my boxes (well, apart from a real optical viewfinder, but you can't have everything).


----------



## discokermit (Mar 21, 2012)

ViolentPanda said:


> If you're worried about a tank rolling over you, then I agree.


sturdiness is only to be admired in a camera.





> It's called "technological innovation".


it's called fiddly. fiddly wastes time. time is important in photography.




> Mate, if you're concerned with "looking professional", you'll only ever be an amateur.


that's a decision i made sixteen years ago whilst studying for a photography hnd. i don't like being told what to photograph.




> Now there I'll agree. I've got a lovely old Pentax Spotmatic F that's nicely worn, and it does look good.


see, you know i'm right.


----------



## Meltingpot (Mar 21, 2012)

Hocus Eye. said:


> Who used them? None other than the photographer that everyone could name, the famous David Bailey.


 
From memory of the Olympus ads in the early '80s, Terence Donovan and Patrick Lichfield also used OM-2s professionally.


----------



## editor (Mar 22, 2012)

Of course, I could get the silver one and put black tape over it....,


----------



## Cid (Mar 24, 2012)

Or the black one and put silver tape over it... 

Get the black one, more discrete at night. I voted for the silver mind you.


----------



## Cid (Mar 24, 2012)

discokermit said:


> it's called fiddly. fiddly wastes time. time is important in photography.


 
Indeed... Funny how that 'innovation' didn't seem to stick around. The lens hand has enough to do as it is.


----------



## editor (Mar 24, 2012)

I've read a few more reviews of the OM-D and I'm sold. I've just got to decide what ruddy colour to get!


----------



## Cid (Mar 24, 2012)

Silver is the classic look, all your cameras are silver, you like silver... And yet you can't decide. That, to me, says that you want black - Your old cameras are silver because of the price, now that that isn't an issue you can go for that finish you used to gaze at through camera shop windows.


----------



## editor (Mar 24, 2012)

I prefer black. But the silver looks better. 'Tis a quandary.


----------



## Greebo (Mar 24, 2012)

editor said:


> I prefer black. But the silver looks better. 'Tis a quandary.


*But you prefer black*  and you're buying this camera for yourself.  So don't get the silver.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Mar 24, 2012)

But if the silver looks better....


----------



## ViolentPanda (Mar 25, 2012)

editor said:


> I prefer black. But the silver looks better. 'Tis a quandary.


 
Are you going to be using it as a tool, wearing it as jewellery, or both?


----------



## editor (Mar 25, 2012)

ViolentPanda said:


> Are you going to be using it as a tool, wearing it as jewellery, or both?


If I'm spending a grand on something, I want it to look good and be up to the job.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Mar 25, 2012)

There's clearly only one solution - one of each.


----------



## weltweit (Mar 25, 2012)

There are so few silver and black dslrs about that if you get the silver / black one people may assume you are shooting film. Not sure that matters though.


----------



## editor (Mar 25, 2012)

weltweit said:


> There are so few silver and black dslrs about that if you get the silver / black one people may assume you are shooting film. Not sure that matters though.


But... but... that might make me look like a...a.. hipster!


----------



## Greebo (Mar 25, 2012)

editor said:


> But... but... that might make me look like a...a.. hipster!


With your hair?  Fat chance!


----------



## weltweit (Mar 25, 2012)

I would get the silver / black one. I think it looks cool, the black only one just looks like any other dslr.


----------



## discokermit (Mar 25, 2012)

if you want to look really cool you should get a digital rangefinder. fuck slr's.


----------



## editor (Mar 25, 2012)

discokermit said:


> if you want to look really cool you should get a digital rangefinder. fuck slr's.


Lke what, exactly?


----------



## discokermit (Mar 25, 2012)

editor said:


> Lke what, exactly?


dunno exactly. a mate was on about one recently which was well spec'd and reasonably priced. can't remember what it was though.

would be great for street/people photography. nice and unobtrusive.


----------



## editor (Mar 25, 2012)

discokermit said:


> dunno exactly. a mate was on about one recently which was well spec'd and reasonably priced. can't remember what it was though.
> 
> would be great for street/people photography. nice and unobtrusive.


So I should "fuck SLRs" for some unknown rangefinder your mate was "on about" recently?

Great. Thanks for that. Really useful.


----------



## discokermit (Mar 25, 2012)

editor said:


> So I should "fuck SLRs" for some unknown rangefinder your mate was "on about" recently?
> 
> Great. Thanks for that. Really useful.


do your own research, you lazy cunt.

i'm the ideas man in this, you can deal with the detail.


----------



## weltweit (Mar 25, 2012)

I admit I don't know what a rangefinder is, I certainly never had one. Do you perhaps mean the X cameras from FujiFilm?


----------



## editor (Mar 25, 2012)

discokermit said:


> do your own research, you lazy cunt.


Please stop this.

If you've nothing useful to add to this thread - about SLR cameras - keep your foul mouthed comments to yourself.


----------



## discokermit (Mar 25, 2012)

editor said:


> Great. Thanks for that. Really useful.


actually, if you weren't being such an ignorant cunt you would have thanked me. i bet you never thought of getting a digital rangefinder before.

honestly, what an ungrateful, rude and ignorant prick you are.


----------



## discokermit (Mar 25, 2012)

editor said:


> Please stop this.
> 
> If you've nothing useful to add to this thread - about SLR cameras - keep your foul mouthed comments to yourself.


eh? i give you decent advice and i get this? you massive cunt.


----------



## editor (Mar 25, 2012)

discokermit said:


> actually, if you weren't being such an ignorant cunt you would have thanked me. i bet you never thought of getting a digital rangefinder before.


Apart from all the various digital rangefinder-like models I've been discussing in some depth on this forum for years on end.



discokermit said:


> honestly, what an ungrateful, rude and ignorant prick you are.


Please stop this abuse.


----------



## editor (Mar 25, 2012)

discokermit said:


> eh? i give you decent advice and i get this? you massive cunt.


Last warning.

I'm not having you trashing this forum with this nasty abuse.


----------



## discokermit (Mar 25, 2012)

fuck off.


----------



## editor (Mar 25, 2012)

weltweit said:


> I admit I don't know what a rangefinder is, I certainly never had one. Do you perhaps mean the X cameras from FujiFilm?


Their X-Pro1 is technically a rangefinder-style camera rather than an actual rangefinder, as this slightly annoyed reviewer explains:


> In the first part of this review, I made undifferentiated reference to the camera as a "rangefinder". The Guardians of the League of Rangefinder Snobbery were thus unleashed upon me, decrying my slander of the sacred term.
> 
> Therefore, let me be perfectly clear, the X-Pro1 does NOT have a rangefinder mechanism. Any ranges that are found are purely coincidental. (Or, more accurately, the product of contrast detection autofocus technology). The Fuji X-Pro1 is, to borrow a phrase from Monthy Python, completely uncontaminated by rangefinders.
> 
> ...


----------



## weltweit (Mar 25, 2012)

rant about camera classifications.

I have recently become quite frustrated by dpreview and the way they go about listing cameras. When I went to look at the Fuji X100 I found it on the page listing all FujiFilm cameras. But the list is not in any order, not by specification, model style, or price, we are left it seems to ourselves to decide what to compare to what which gets even more complicated when we want to compare one brand with another.

With the FujiFilm X series, there are now three cameras, the X10, X100 and X-Pro1 .... how they fit with other peoples offerings and what we should compare them to I have no clue.

/rant


----------



## editor (Mar 25, 2012)

weltweit said:


> rant about camera classifications.
> 
> I have recently become quite frustrated by dpreview and the way they go about listing cameras. When I went to look at the Fuji X100 I found it on the page listing all FujiFilm cameras. But the list is not in any order, not by specification, model style, or price, we are left it seems to ourselves to decide what to compare to what which gets even more complicated when we want to compare one brand with another.
> 
> ...


Well, the thing is that these cameras really stand out from the pack and aren't really part of a easy classification - there's nothing else like the  X-Pro1 currently available, and the X100 is a bit of a one off too.


----------



## weltweit (Mar 26, 2012)

editor said:


> Well, the thing is that these cameras really stand out from the pack and aren't really part of a easy classification - there's nothing else like the X-Pro1 currently available, and the X100 is a bit of a one off too.


 
Well I am glad that FujiFilm have launched cameras that show they are still into the digital market, it had seemed from their slowness in the dslr field that they were perhaps pulling out. I own an aeging Fuji S2 which I love and will keep a while longer. There are persistant rumours that they may bring out their own dslr body rather than getting Nikon hand me downs. But a rumour it remains.

I suppose it is that I have not been in a position to upgrade so have not had any reason to evaluate the plethora of cameras that are on offer. Anyhow dpreview is not helping matters which I find annoying as I had come to rely on them.


----------



## editor (Mar 26, 2012)

weltweit said:


> I suppose it is that I have not been in a position to upgrade so have not had any reason to evaluate the plethora of cameras that are on offer. Anyhow dpreview is not helping matters which I find annoying as I had come to rely on them.


The recent trio of enthusiast cameras from Fuji have garnered high praise, but come with quirky performance caveats. The X100 and X-Pro1 cameras are both really lovely things, but the OM-D outperforms them both in the areas that matter to me (speed, handing, size, flexibility).


----------



## weltweit (Mar 26, 2012)

editor said:


> The recent trio of enthusiast cameras from Fuji have garnered high praise, but come with quirky performance caveats. The X100 and X-Pro1 cameras are both really lovely things, but the OM-D outperforms them both in the areas that matter to me (speed, handing, size, flexibility).


 
And do I understand that you already own some lenses for the OM-D?


----------



## editor (Mar 26, 2012)

weltweit said:


> And do I understand that you already own some lenses for the OM-D?


Nope, none, but the OM-D kit lens looks a beaut (24mm-100mm equiv, weather sealed).


----------



## weltweit (Mar 26, 2012)

editor said:


> Nope, none, but the OM-D kit lens looks a beaut (24mm-100mm equiv, weather sealed).


 
I would love weather sealing.


----------



## editor (Mar 26, 2012)

It's not waterproof, but it's certainly been advertised as capable of surviving a shower:


----------



## weltweit (Mar 26, 2012)

Looks good.

I just don't like the idea that one stray water droplet getting into my camera body or lens and I could be looking at many hundreds of pounds to repair it. It is not really that I often go out in the rain but I have been known to hide me and the camera under a large umbrella


----------



## UrbaneFox (Mar 26, 2012)

GarfieldLeChat said:


> In the car scene theres a saying which says buy the one you want... IE don't spend to get near what you want spend to get what you want...
> 
> it's cheap long term, and ends with less buyer remorse....


 

Wise words, mate, wise words.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Mar 26, 2012)

If it's not got bellows, it's not a real camera tbh.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Mar 26, 2012)

editor said:


> If I'm spending a grand on something, I want it to look good and be up to the job.


 
So, both.

Buy the black and "silver" one, then.


----------



## editor (Mar 26, 2012)

You got another £1k to give me?


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Mar 26, 2012)

FridgeMagnet said:


> If it's not got bellows, it's not a real camera tbh.


I agree, and if you can work it without having a black cloth over the viewing screen to put your head in, it is a piece of modern trash.

Come to think of it a few of my earlier digital cameras could have used a black cloth to good advantage. Those screens were almost invisible in daylight. Very useful if you were a vampire though.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Mar 26, 2012)

discokermit said:


> actually, if you weren't being such an ignorant cunt you would have thanked me. i bet you never thought of getting a digital rangefinder before.
> 
> honestly, what an ungrateful, rude and ignorant prick you are.


 
Ah, right, it can't have been the editor whos posted all those threads about digital rangefinders (basically the Fujifilm X cameras) over the last year, then? 

Shot yourself in the foot with both barrels there.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Mar 26, 2012)

editor said:


> You got another £1k to give me?


 
No, Noddy, I didn't mean "buy both cameras", I stated "both, then", as in your answer to my question "Are you going to be using it as a tool, wearing it as jewellery, or both" (post #57), was "If I'm spending a grand on something, I want it to look good and be up to the job" (post #58).
Note the narrative thread running through the posts, until you lost track of it?

Oh, and you've got more chance of the Pope taking the Anglican communion, than of me ever having a spare grand to give away, I'm afraid!.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Mar 26, 2012)

FridgeMagnet said:


> If it's not got bellows, it's not a real camera tbh.


 
Snob! 

More like "if it doesn't take film, it's not a real camera!".


----------



## editor (Mar 26, 2012)

ViolentPanda said:


> No, Noddy, I didn't mean "buy both cameras", I stated "both, then", as in your answer to my question "Are you going to be using it as a tool, wearing it as jewellery, or both" (post #57), was "If I'm spending a grand on something, I want it to look good and be up to the job" (post #58).


If I was after a camera as jewellery, I couldn't get any better than my beloved OM2n - the finest camera ever built to my eyes. 

With any camera, you want the functionality and aesthetics to be pleasing, but my OM-D conundrum is that I love the look of silver best (you can't go wrong with leathertte), but it probably makes more sense to get the black one as it's a bit 'stealthier.'

But, there again, if people mistake it for an old fashioned camera, they may not take such notice of it. 

Incidentally, the OM-D has apparently broken Olympus's pre sales record.



ViolentPanda said:


> Ah, right, it can't have been the editor whos posted all those threads about digital rangefinders (basically the Fujifilm X cameras) over the last year, then?
> 
> Shot yourself in the foot with both barrels there.


Indeed. Fuck knows what he was on about.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Mar 26, 2012)

editor said:


> If I was after a camera as jewellery, I couldn't get any better than my beloved OM2n - the finest camera ever built to my eyes.


 
Certainly one of the most compact, too.



> With any camera, you want the functionality and aesthetics to be pleasing, but my OM-D conundrum is that I love the look of silver best (you can't go wrong with leathertte), but it probably makes more sense to get the black one as it's a bit 'stealthier.'


 
 TBF, I've never really worried about the aesthetic angle (fairly obvious, as I own Mamiya TLRs!), as long as the camera does what I want, but I can see how it might be a concern to those who do bother with design etc.



> But, there again, if people mistake it for an old fashioned camera, they may not take such notice of it.


 
I'll give Olympus kudos for doing a *much* better job than any of the competition in making the OM-D look *properly* retro. Pentax and Canon (the main previous offenders) never quite got it right.

The other thing is, size-wise, it's closer to the old Olympus OMs than most other brands of DSLR have been to their own "classic" film cameras, which should aso make people more likely to think you're some old-fashioned emulsion-only _purista_. 



> Incidentally, the OM-D has apparently broken Olympus's pre sales record.


 
So, apart from anything else, it just might be a "saving grace" for Olympus given their current business woes.


----------



## fractionMan (Mar 26, 2012)

Have you considered pink?


----------



## editor (Mar 26, 2012)

fractionMan said:


> Have you considered pink?


Not an ideal colour for street stealth shooting, unless I was covering Gay Pride, I'd imagine.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Mar 26, 2012)

Actually, the disadvantage of DSLRs in retro designs is that people then might start thinking my old second-hand film cameras are worth nicking, as opposed to being things that Cash Convertors would laugh at.


----------



## discokermit (Mar 26, 2012)

ViolentPanda said:


> Ah, right, it can't have been the editor whos posted all those threads about digital rangefinders (basically the Fujifilm X cameras) over the last year, then?
> 
> Shot yourself in the foot with both barrels there.


i can't say any more about it as i have had an official warning from some power drunk loon.


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Mar 26, 2012)

Oh dear


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Mar 26, 2012)

I think yellow is pushing it for a camera, even if it's a little better than pink.


----------



## weltweit (Mar 26, 2012)

fractionMan said:


> Have you considered pink?


 
I want to be your lover
I wanna wrap you in rubber
As pink as the sheets that we lay on
'Cause pink is my favorite crayon, yeah

Pink it was love at first sight
Pink when I turn out the light
Yeah pink it's like red but not quite
And I think everything is going to be all right
No matter what we do tonight


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Mar 26, 2012)

FridgeMagnet said:


> I think yellow is pushing it for a camera, even if it's a little better than pink.


I don't know.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Mar 26, 2012)

Bananacam!


----------



## discokermit (Mar 26, 2012)

discokermit said:


> i can't say any more about it as i have had an official warning from some power drunk loon.


2


----------



## editor (Mar 27, 2012)

discokermit said:


> do silver cameras remind you of when your "uncles" used to photograph your mom?


No, but your infantile attempts to troll threads in the photo forum with this kind of disruptive garbage are strongly reminding me of the 'ban' button.


----------



## discokermit (Mar 27, 2012)

editor said:


> No, but your infantile attempts to troll threads in the photo forum with this kind of disruptive garbage are strongly reminding me of the 'ban' button.


hang on, that was a reply to fridgemagnet saying "your mum is the most pointless post ever". it's called banter. have you no sense of humour?

your threat to ban me for that is absolutely outrageous. you need to get a grip.


----------



## editor (Mar 27, 2012)

discokermit said:


> hang on, that was a reply to fridgemagnet saying "your mum is the most pointless post ever". it's called banter. have you no sense of humour?


You've made a point of shoving your oar into threads I've started in the photo forum to either post up off-topic, irrelevant nonsense, make disruptive comments, boast about being given a private warning or to post a stream of nasty, foul mouthed, personal abuse.

And I've had enough. I'm not having you trashing this forum, so go away or be banned.


----------



## discokermit (Mar 27, 2012)

lol.


----------



## editor (Mar 27, 2012)

discokermit said:


> lol.


Bye then.

*24 hour ban for disruptive posting, personal abuse and ignoring repeated warnings or - to put it more succinctly - just being a dick.


----------



## twentythreedom (Mar 27, 2012)

back on topic... ed, get the camera body anodised gold. It will look fucking awesome, and not cost loads either.


----------



## Riklet (Mar 27, 2012)

Def gold plate, on a platinum chain 'round your neck.


----------



## editor (Mar 27, 2012)

With or without the "mug me now! ' notice?


----------



## Riklet (Mar 27, 2012)

Put an Argos price tag on it n you'll be grand.

Alternatively: black!


----------



## twentythreedom (Mar 27, 2012)

with a "yo blud, check dis bad bwoy" tag.


----------



## twentythreedom (Mar 27, 2012)

alternatively, an urban cammo paint job.


----------



## editor (Mar 28, 2012)

My mind is finally made up!

I'm going for old school-retro-hipstertwat-silver and black. It's the leatherette wot done it for me.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Mar 28, 2012)

Is there a snakeskin texture option though?


----------



## ViolentPanda (Mar 28, 2012)

FridgeMagnet said:


> Is there a snakeskin texture option though?


 
Custom option from www.pimpmycamera.com.


----------



## editor (Mar 30, 2012)

Except now I'm thinking the silver top plate looks rubbish compared to the black one:


----------



## Epona (Mar 30, 2012)

FridgeMagnet said:


> Actually, the disadvantage of DSLRs in retro designs is that people then might start thinking my old second-hand film cameras are worth nicking, as opposed to being things that Cash Convertors would laugh at.


 
Indeed, when I was burgled some years back the sod took one of my cameras out of its case and left it behind, good job really as it was one that my great uncle gave to me and had great sentimental value.


----------



## editor (Mar 30, 2012)

I've decided to wait until I can see the thing in the flesh before buying one.
Even though I want it NOW!


----------



## Firky (Mar 30, 2012)

You're all wrong. It's all about the khaki.








I have about 30 old SLR cameras now and nearly all are silver and black, but I've been trying to get a khaki military camera for donks but they're as rare as rocking horse shite.


----------



## editor (Mar 30, 2012)

That thing is half-camera half-grenade.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Mar 31, 2012)

firky said:


> You're all wrong. It's all about the khaki.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
That's because most of them were used in standard form, or had the nickel painted matt black, and that was your lot.
I quite like the olive green Werras, mind.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Mar 31, 2012)

editor said:


> That thing is half-camera half-grenade.


 
Certainly heavier than a Mills bomb.


----------



## Firky (Mar 31, 2012)

I would sooner carry a newborn babe into combat than a Carl Zeis Werras. There's plenty of new born babes in the world but there are few things as beautiful as an old CZJ.



ViolentPanda said:


> Certainly heavier than a Mills bomb.


 
The later models were made out of machined brass, made by hand. None of your poncy CNC lathes and mills here. Just solid engineering.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Apr 1, 2012)

firky said:


> I would sooner carry a newborn babe into combat than a Carl Zeis Werras. There's plenty of new born babes in the world but there are few things as beautiful as an old CZJ.
> 
> 
> 
> The later models were made out of machined brass, made by hand. None of your poncy CNC lathes and mills here. Just solid engineering.


 
Hello! Did they let you out again?


My 60's Contax rings all the right bells on retro coolness. As for the black, or silver thing; I think silver is current cool. No doubt black will be the new cool when the 80's come back to us 

If I could find a mint Contax RTS at a reasonable price I would buy it for cool factor alone, but onlt I would know just how fucking cool that camera is.


----------



## editor (Apr 2, 2012)

But look at this!



I want a black one now. For the moment.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Apr 2, 2012)

Black. Silver is just a bit too much like hipster retro shiteness.


----------



## editor (Apr 2, 2012)

But the silver looks sweeeeet too.


----------



## editor (Apr 4, 2012)

After doing a bit of street shooting with my ten-ton Nikon D300 yesterday, my mind was finally made up - I've ordered the black OM-D with 12-50mm lens.

Stealth is what's important not the gorgeous looks.


----------



## Stanley Edwards (Apr 4, 2012)

Thread over.


----------



## fractionMan (Apr 24, 2014)

bump because I can't decide between the black and silver e-x1


----------



## fractionMan (Apr 24, 2014)

the silver one is tiny but black one looks a bit too big tbh


----------



## sim667 (Apr 24, 2014)

editor said:


> But look at this!
> 
> View attachment 17938
> 
> I want a black one now. For the moment.


 
Saw loads of these whilst I was away and had a play with one.

They're a lovely camera, if I had been looking for a DSLR around that price range I'd have gone for that.


----------



## fractionMan (Apr 24, 2014)

Well jessops was out of black _and_ silver so no camera for me today.  LCE only had x-e2's at twice the price 

I must get black lenses though, silver ones look naff as naff.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Apr 24, 2014)

I've changed my mind since this thread was posted anyway, I like black cameras now. Everyone and their dog are making retro silver top cameras nowadays.


----------



## fractionMan (Apr 24, 2014)

Bugger


----------



## bebop22 (May 21, 2017)

Stanley Edwards said:


> Thread over.


 That is my last film camera and so loved it. The lens' were awesome. Cannot believe I sold the whole thing. Ugh.


----------

